# First CX Event



## Spartak (18 Jun 2015)

Rode my first CX race last night !
Round 6 of the Ridley-Western Summer League, in the grounds of Hengrove Leisure Park. 

I was on my MTB along with a few others ! 
The race started on the old 'runway' before heading thru some technical sections. 
I was pleased to last the course riding for 56 mins. In that time I covered 9 laps !
The winner & his chasing group managed 11 laps !!


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jun 2015)

Well done! Pretty damned immersive isn't it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2015)

When I first started riding CX, in the early 90's, I rode my MTB




Then, when I got slightly more serious, I bought a CX bike 
This was an ex team bike, so no mudguard eyelets, no bottle cage bosses (Paul Milnes/Bradford Olympic RC. Reynolds 653)

Colours, as bought ('SIlcoates Scramble')



Later repainted to match my 'work' -cum- 'general-purpose' bike
Please note, this was pre STI days, it was on bar-end levers (7-speed), & SPDs (one model only) were only recently easily available




It's far easier on a CX bike;
Lighter - when you have to carry ('road-sized' frame means you can get it on your shoulder properly)
Gearing - generally closer-ratio (unless you change the block on your MTB)
Larger diameter wheels rolled easier (advent of 29ers may have changed this?)

Surprisingly (to beginners) the flotation advantage of MTB width tyres isn't that much
Braking has been equalled out, due to the advent of disc-brakes on CX bikes (less clogging)

That said, chains, derailleurs & cassettes still clog, as mine did at a race at Cleckheaton (you know it's 'claggy', when you have to pedal downhill, to avoid stopping!!!)








Then on other days, if you have a 'Summer Series', as Yorkshire does, it can be glorious, with bone dry courses (Salendine Nook, north-western Huddersfield)


----------



## Spartak (7 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When I first started riding CX, in the early 90's, I rode my MTB
> View attachment 95243
> View attachment 95244
> 
> ...



Riding again next Weds - 15th at Oldbury Court. 
My CX bike is now prep'd & ready for action !


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jul 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When I first started riding CX, in the early 90's, I rode my MTB
> View attachment 95243
> View attachment 95244
> 
> ...




I did the Silcoates a few of times- fast course when dry, utter draggy pig when wet!


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2015)

That looks a lot of fun


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2015)

Didn't manage to ride last Weds - chest infection 8-(

But did go & watch 8-)

Photo from Lap 1 ....






The Ridley-Western League events have just been released - starts Sept 6th & runs until Jan 17th.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2015)

dan_bo said:


> I did the Silcoates a few of times- fast course when dry, utter draggy pig when wet!


Correct phrase to use


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (14 Aug 2015)

Must try a CX soon. A couple of mates are serious about them ,but I don't know if my skills would embarrass me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2015)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> Must try a CX soon. A couple of mates are serious about them ,but I don't know if my skills would embarrass me



Don't worry about it, the skills will come with riding it
Practice firstly, on a local field/in woodland/single-track

I can easily jump off the bike, in the correct manner, with right foot in between left leg & crank, hitting the ground running, & pick the bike up
However, to my last race (not raced CX since 2009/2010), I still landed painfully at times, on a running re-mount


I've started re-fettling mine, after going to watch a 'Yorkshire Cyclo-Cross Association' (summer-series, Wednesday evening) race last week at a School to the east of Leeds (Brigshaw School @ KIppax), with a view to possibly returning to competition at either
20th September; Thornes Park (Wakefield, organised by Wakefield Triathlon Club)
4th October; Temple Newsam (Leeds, organised by Seacroft Wheelers)


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Don't worry about it, the skills will come with riding it
> Practice firstly, on a local field/in woodland/single-track
> 
> I can easily jump off the bike, in the correct manner, with right foot in between left leg & crank, hitting the ground running, & pick the bike up
> ...



CX bike serviced today ....
Ready off first race of 'Winter' season on Sept 6th at Bradford on Avon.


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> CX bike serviced today ....
> Ready off first race of 'Winter' season on Sept 6th at Bradford on Avon.



Took the CX bike over to Oldbury Court & rode a few circuits of the course that's used during the season.


----------



## Spartak (6 Sep 2015)

First round of the Ridley Western League this morning at Bradford on Avon - a new course with the event being part of their cycling festival weekend. 

Nearly 100 riders took part in excellent conditions - sunny windless morning. 

Lots of youngsters taking part in the Juniors race as well. 






..... more info to follow once results are posted !


----------



## Spartak (7 Sep 2015)

..... In total 91 riders took part yesterday !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2015)

Only a little one, you should be riding that


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2015)

Rode round 5 of the Western League today at Hengrove in Bristol. 







Good conditions with very little rain this week although the organisers did find a muddy section which means the bike needs cleaning !!!

Thoroughly enjoyed it again - even managed to crash on warm up lap - now have some impressive cuts & bruises !


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Oct 2015)

CX is great, very open and friendly, good for spectators due to short circuits, great for developing bike handling skills and overall fitness too. Seems to be getting more popular, eg yesterday's Scottish Series Round 1 at Falkirk had 480 participants in all. Cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## outlash (13 Oct 2015)

I've taken part in 3 races so far this season and it's been good fun. So far managed to tick my three 'essentials' in all 3 races: Don't die, finish and don't finish last .


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Oct 2015)

outlash said:


> I've taken part in 3 races so far this season and it's been good fun. So far managed to tick my three 'essentials' in all 3 races: Don't die, finish and don't finish last .


My essentials include 'Keep the rubber side down' . Not always possible that one !


----------



## outlash (13 Oct 2015)

It's essential to *cough* lose traction every so often isn't it?


----------



## Spartak (25 Oct 2015)

Round Six of the Western League today at Purdown in Bristol. 

Great conditions this morning with glorious Autumn sunshine. 
















Once again nearly one hundred riders taking part !


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2015)

We even had a drone taking pictures of yesterday's event ....


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2015)




----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2015)

Another Sunday another glorious day for the Western League CX - this week at Stratford Park Stroud. 

Very proud as today my 6 year old daughter took part in her first 'race' - an U12's event is ran before the main event. 






She thoroughly enjoyed it & her determination was fantastic :-)

As for me I struggled !
But managed to finish & further up the field than usual.


----------



## outlash (2 Nov 2015)

That's one of the things I love about 'cross, it's a real family event. Glorious day over here for my local race at Grafham Water (Round 10 of the Eastern Cross series), the mist lifted for my race (veterans), then came back down for the Seniors afterwards!


----------



## Spartak (2 Nov 2015)

Another pic from yesterday


----------



## Spartak (10 Nov 2015)

Picture from Sunday's Western League CX at Middlemoor !






.... not me I might add. 

Couldn't race this week - Warmley on the 22nd next for me !


----------

